# Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-1 oder E2473HDS



## deinosuchus (11. November 2011)

Hi!

Wer hat denn vielleicht schon diesen Monitor hier und kann man vor allem punkto Gaming etwas zu dem Gerät sagen.
Bei prad.de ist ja zu lesen, das er etwas langsam beim Bildwechsel sein soll. Ausserdem funktioniert wohl das Overdrive nicht, obwohl im Menü vorhanden. Kann das alles hier jemand bestätigen?

Wie sieht es mit dem älteren E2473HDS aus? Laut Tests soll dieser wiederum gut im Bildwechsel sein. Und das Overdrive funktioniert dort?

Gruß...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. November 2011)

Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS im Test bei GameStar.de

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## deinosuchus (12. November 2011)

Hi!

Danke für die Info!
Wäre natürlich auch interessant, was hier Leute zu dem sagen, die den selber haben. 

Aber mehr interessiert mich der neuere B2475. Prad hat ja ein etwas träges Display bei Spielen bemängelt. Tja... und was sagen andere dazu? 

Gruß...


----------



## jeronimos (13. November 2011)

Also ich würde dir den Iyama ProLite E2475HDS der hat 2ms und verbraucht nur 24 Watt und es scheint nicht durch, heißt also es heißt, wenn du zum Beispiel eine Lampe hast dann scheint es nicht durch. Ich habe den zwar noch nicht, der soll aber gut sein.

Lies dir am besten den Thread durch, den da gehts um 2 Monitore von Iyama...

Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/184527-ist-der-monitor-gut-zum-zocken.html

P.S. Wenn du noch warten willst, dannw arte ab dem 27.12.11 da kriege ich den Monitor von Iyama Pro Lite E2475HDS, kriege den zwar zu Weihnachten dauert aber mit aufstellen udn zusammenbauen etc...werde mich aber bemühen am Weihnachtstag dir zusagen bo der gut sit oder nicht.

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte, mit freundlichen grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## deinosuchus (13. November 2011)

Hi!

Hehe... das ist das Problem, ich wollte mir den auch zu Weihnachten schenken lassen. 

Gruß...


----------



## LeCPU (13. November 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## <.Maximum.> (15. November 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

Ich nicht


----------



## Bullvai (2. Januar 2012)

Hm kann nun mal einer was zu dem monitor sagen würde mir den auch gerne holen nur wen das osd nicht funktoniert und er langsam beim bildwechsel ist wäre das schon ein ausfall kriterium!

Bitte um feedback zum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ProLite B2475HDS-1*


----------



## jeronimos (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Bullvai...ich habe dne Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, der ist genauso gleich, einziger unterschied ist bei den B2475HDS das du den Monitor neigen kannst bzw höher stellen kannst, sonst ist es gleich. Bin mit den Monitor (E2475HDS) sehr zufrieden... die Farben sind super...und es verbraucht auch weniger Strom das find ich auch super... Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.

Mit freundlichen grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## deinosuchus (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Bullvai (wohl "13. Krieger" Fan, nicht wahr ?)!

Seit Weihnachten steht bei mir der B2475HDS-1. Meiner hat zwar einen Subpixelfehler (ein Subpixel leuchtet immer blau... sieht man aber eigentlich nicht, ausser wenn alles schwarz ist - ich tausch ihn deswegen nicht), aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zu frieden. Hab bis zu letzt noch einen Röhrenmonitor benutzt, weil mich das Nachziehen beim Spielen immer störte. Mittlerweile sind die TFTs aber so, das man das ertragen kann. Der Iiyama macht das auch sehr gut, an das noch schwache Nachziehen hab ich mich jetzt nach mehr als einer Woche schon gewöhnt.

Der Standfuß ist auch gut, ebenso die Höhenverstellung. Was mich etwas gewundert hat: Ich dachte, das bei Nutzung der Pivot-Funktion Windows sich selbst umschaltet auf das Hochkantformat. Aber dem ist nicht so. Bei meiner Nvidea 8800 muß ich das manuell machen.

Gruß...


----------



## Bullvai (4. Januar 2012)

Danke euch beiden schon mal für die auskunft.
Und ja 13 Krieger stimmt wohl irgendwie^^

Was genau meinst du mit nachziehen deinosuchus?

Alles in allem gefällt mir der Monitor sehr gut.
Bild ist gut,höhenverstellbar und neigung ist auch top.
Einzig das Schlieren ziehen oder Ghosting ist für mich noch ein grund zum zweifeln.
Bisher habe ich einen Lg W2284f Moni mit dem ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin, nur leider hat dieser nun einen Defekt am DVI Eingang 

Zocken ist mir sehr wichtig, daher sollte es keine Bild Probleme egal welcher Art geben!!!
Wie ist er beim zocken? Könntet ihr da noch etwas genauer drauf eingehen?
Wäre sehr nett und würde mir beim Kauf sehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## deinosuchus (5. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Mit Nachziehen mein ich das, was in der Werbung immer als Reaktionszeit angegeben wird. TFTs schaffen nun mal bauartbedingt nicht so schnell den Bildwechsel wie eine Röhre oder ein Plasma. Deswegen bin ich auch noch so lang bei der Röhre geblieben, da mich die Bewegungsunschärfe immer genervt hat. Mittlerweile ist sie aber ertragbar. Der Iiyama macht das, wie ich finde recht gut. Ich hab schon weit schlechtere gesehen. Allerdings meß ich nix und kann da auch nix in Zahlen ausdrücken.

Gruß...


----------



## Bullvai (5. Januar 2012)

Zahlen brauch ich keine sonder eher ob man das beim zocken spürbar merkt?
Oder nur wenn man ganz genau drauf achtet?


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Das Problem dabei ist: Sowas ist subjektiv. Ich bin da, mein ich, sehr pingelig. Ja, man sieht es noch im Vergleich zur Röhre. Aber man gewöhnt sich daran, da es nur noch relativ schwach ausgeprägt ist. Ich habs mit ArmA2 (kaum was bemerkt), Unreal Tournament (nur Anfangs bemerkt), einigen Strategietiteln (nix bemerkt und die größere Spielfläche genossen) und Titan Quest (im ersten Moment beim Scrollen ... dann aber dran gewöhnt und nicht mehr gestört) getestet.

Aber wie gesagt: Subjektiv. Ich hab zu wenige TFTs darauf hin testen können. Die wenigen waren aber schlechter.

Gruß...


----------

